# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

## Agromat

Vendemos *Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes,* ademas de otros *materiales para vivero*. 
Tubetes de diferentes tamaños para acomodar plantones, tanto forestales como de café, cacao y otros. 
Somos fabricantes! 
Económicos y pueden ser reutilizados varias veces debido a que están hechos para tener una larga vida útil. 
Visite nuestra página para más información: *www.agromatperu.com* 
ó escríbanos a *ventas@agromatperu.com*Temas similares: Foresteria: Alternativas con bandejas Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------

